# Form 3520/3520-A deadline questions w/extension



## jaxtayler (Mar 13, 2015)

I wanted to confirm deadlines for Form 3520/3520-A relating to my TFSA account in Canada these forms were filed for 2013/2014 by the my accountant. 

I filed an extension for my regular 2015 income tax return and also filed Form 7004 for the extension for 3520-A ( before 3/15/2015) . I just realize that the extension deadline for Form 3520-A was 9/15 and not 10/15. Since my account is a TFSA the "trust" does not file a Form 3520-A for me, and I need to report a substitute Form 3520-A together with my Form 3520 (see note on question 22 on Form 3520) does this mean my deadline is still October 15 for both forms? Would my earlier extension request on Form 3520-A with Form 7004 complicate things here? 

Some background, last year I filed under the Streamlined Offshore Program for 2012 and 2013 ( didn't hear anything from the IRS, assuming that was a good thing), and I filed my 2014 Form 3520/3520-A on 4/14/2015 (so again after the 3/15 Form 3520-A deadline, but I had not filed Form 7004 for an extension on Form 3520-A however had filed a regular extension on my 2014 tax return - which was sent in a month later). 

I am expecting to have my Form 3520/3520-A and 2015 tax returns ready to be filed this weekend, am I in trouble with Form 3520-A if I can mail everything in before October 15? 

Also am I ok to e-file my 2015 tax return, while I mail Form 3520/3520-A to Ogden?


----------

